# Humans Interbred with Four Extinct Hominin Species, Research Finds



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

More facsinating finds...

'As anatomically modern _Homo sapiens_ migrated out of Africa and around the rest of the world, they met and interbred with at least four different hominin species, according to new research from the University of Adelaide, Australia. Strikingly, of these hominins, only Neanderthals and Denisovans are currently known; the others remain *unnamed* and have only been detected as traces of DNA surviving in different modern populations*.'*

This is a fairy story and clearly they have not read KD's hypothesis Here

How long until its 4 more humanoids, or 10, or whatever?

As with all these discoveries it is full of 50, 75,000 years, could be, perhaps, we think etc...



Reconstruction of _Homo floresiensis_, an extinct hominin species that lived on the Indonesian island of Flores between *74,000 and 18,000* years ago. Image credit: Elisabeth Daynes.



Source


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

